# Vintage Roasters?



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Upon researching the history of coffee roasting on our blog, I came across several old school cylindrical coffee roasters listed on auctions and ebay, and wondered if anyone here uses them? They often make fun mantelpieces, but I'd love to see how coffee was roasted 200+ years ago prior to the great roasting tech we have today.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

CannonCoffeeRoasters said:


> ...They often make fun mantelpieces...


Yeah, i've thought about getting one for putting "stuff" in...free's up a kitchen drawer


----------

